# Wie kann man diesen Retro-Effekt erzielen?



## sigima (9. Februar 2005)

Ich will den Effekt auf ein Portrait anweden.Schaut euch den Dateianhang an.


----------



## extracuriosity (9. Februar 2005)

Bild >> Anpassen >> Schwellenwert


----------



## sigima (9. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe! Und sorry: Ich bin blutiger anfänger.


----------

